# Canon EOS M3 Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2015)

```
<p><strong>Canon EOS M3 Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>24.2MP CMOS sensor (22.3 x 14.9 mm)</li>
<li>AF is 49 points. Hybrid CMOS AF</li>
<li>ISO100-12800</li>
<li>Media SD / SDHC / SDXC (UHS-I compatible)</li>
<li>DIGIC6 processor</li>
<li>Wi-Fi</li>
<li>4.2 fps</li>
<li>384 zone metering</li>
<li>Battery LP-E17</li>
<li>Shutter speed 1/4000sec – 30 sec</li>
<li>Full HD Video</li>
<li>Built-in Flash</li>
<li>LCD monitor tilting 3 inches 1.04 million dots.Touch panel</li>
<li>No GPS</li>
<li>EVF option (EVF-DC1)</li>
<li>The body of stainless steel, magnesium alloy, polycarbonate</li>
<li>Size 110.9 x 68.0 x 44.4 mm</li>
<li>Weight 366g</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2015/02/eos-m3-3.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
```


----------



## jefflinde (Feb 5, 2015)

Perfect!!! Only thing better would have been DPAF but i am not complaining. Now i want to hear about new lenses.


----------



## Slyham (Feb 5, 2015)

Love the addition of a small grip and pop-up flash. 

Disappointed that DPAF is not on the spec list.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 5, 2015)

No Dual Pixel AF again? Hopefully the new Hybrid CMOS AF is much better than the old version ...


----------



## trulandphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

I like: Grip, EVF compatibility

I hope: more than 3 AE bracketing, standby like DSLRs - not shutting down, wireless flash control built in.

I can see that back button focus isn't going to work like the original EOS-M, which I had and liked but traded the system for a backup 7D body.

I plan to pick up one of these assuming the cost isn't ridiculous. I've already ordered an EF to EF-M adapter in preparation. I plan to stick with my current lenses, though. The EF-S 24mm pancake, in particular, will be great with it.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 5, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> No Dual Pixel AF again? Hopefully the new Hybrid CMOS AF is much better than the old version ...



That's what I'm hoping. 

I don't need unlimited focal points. I'm more a center point type of shooter anyway. I just want whatever focal points I do get, to perform well!

As a brand new sensor that has probably had a mirrorless implementation in mind from the beginning, I'm hopefully that the focus speed capabilities, especially combined with a powerful little DIGIC6 processor, should be a big step over the current M.

Now the Million Dollar question? Price???


----------



## Spiros Zaharakis (Feb 5, 2015)

Pity they didn't use the 7DmkII sensor, DP AF would be perfect for this camera.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone know anything about the battery? It's look new and is shared with the new Rebels. So I'm guessing it's beefier battery then the current M.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 5, 2015)

trulandphoto said:


> I like: Grip, EVF compatibility
> 
> I hope: more than 3 AE bracketing, standby like DSLRs - not shutting down, wireless flash control built in.
> 
> ...



While the EF-S 24mm is a great lens, get the 22mm pancake when you pick this up. Smaller, compact kit, and you gain a whole stop in speed. I've gotten some nice bokeh shooting the 22mm at f/2.0.


----------



## andrewflo (Feb 5, 2015)

Damn no DPAF? I'd assume that would be fantastic for a camera that can only shoot in Live View.

There was an interview with Canon a while back that said DPAF is incredibly expensive right now.

Maybe without DPAF, this camera could come in under $600? Not holding my breath though... with the G7x at $700 my guess is the M3 will be $700 or more.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Feb 5, 2015)

Price? Availability? Same M mount?


----------



## trulandphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

andrewflo said:


> Damn no DPAF? I'd assume that would be fantastic for a camera that can only shoot in Live View.
> 
> There was an interview with Canon a while back that said DPAF is incredibly expensive right now.
> 
> Maybe without DPAF, this camera could come in under $600? Not holding my breath though... with the G7x at $700 my guess is the M3 will be $700 or more.



I'd be happy with $599 for body only. With no lens involved (like the G7X) that should be possible. Now that I also have a 70D I'll sell the backup 7D to fund the purchase.


----------



## trulandphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> While the EF-S 24mm is a great lens, get the 22mm pancake when you pick this up. Smaller, compact kit, and you gain a whole stop in speed. I've gotten some nice bokeh shooting the 22mm at f/2.0.



I might do that. I also have a Sigma 30mm f/1.4 EX DC lens I can use.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Feb 5, 2015)

trulandphoto said:


> I can see that back button focus isn't going to work like the original EOS-M, which I had and liked but traded the system for a backup 7D body.



I use back button focus on my M. Why do you think the M3 won't have that capability?

$600 for the camera plus $150 for the EVF plus $50 to $100 for the adapter? It's getting expensive even at $600.


----------



## trulandphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

dppaskewitz said:


> trulandphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I can see that back button focus isn't going to work like the original EOS-M, which I had and liked but traded the system for a backup 7D body.
> ...



Yes, you could set it up but the button is not in a good position, for me anyway.


----------



## crashpc (Feb 5, 2015)

FullHD, standard specs and 4,2FPS WTF? This needs to be cheap or we all will wait for firesales....


----------



## jolive3 (Feb 5, 2015)

So, Canon has decided to kill the M. Is must have something like this: "hey, we have all this camera technology and ability to produce stellar lenses of any kind but we want people to lug around heavy cameras and make them feel like real men in the form of pro photographers" and we reply something like "oh,yes! we'll pay 800USD for a camera from a system with 4 lenses in which only 2 are really good because we are brand loyal fanatics that can't google for alternative systems" or "we understand that to be pro we need weight and bags and all that gear that makes us look good" or even "who wants portability? Flickr statistics don't matter. Give me a 5 or 6 pounds combo that even a pigeon recognizes as offensive!"


----------



## T3HeavyShop (Feb 5, 2015)

the M-22 is a very good lens, and it's doubtful it wouldn't fill any need you have for that focal range.

DPAF seems to only be useful if the mirror is not being used. The fact they didn't use it on a mirrorless camera is beyond disappointing.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 5, 2015)

So, if I have this right:


The EOS-M brand -- heretofore relegated to the upmarket cell phone shooter (due to lack of key features that veteran photographers prefer) or backup/travel body for long-time Canon shooters -- _will now outresolve the recently released 7D2._ (Theoretically. With an L lens on an adapter.)
No DPAF.
No integral EVF. Compatibility with an existing one is better than nothing, I guess.
Still no native EF-M lenses with USM. (though, in fairness, new lenses aren't part of a body spec list. I'm simply assuming that Canon wants us to bolt pickle jar EF lenses on to this deck-of-cards body with an adapter)

It's a start for them, I guess -- and this will sell well in certain markets. 

I disregarded the last two versions as underfeatured projects with an undersupported portfolio of native lenses. An EVF option has finally emerged, but high quality USM glass in a small EF-M mount and form factor is still lacking. Maybe they'll get it all into the camera I'd buy with the 4th gen. 

- A


----------



## da_guy2 (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh well another M that's DOA.

No DPAF, optional ($250) EVF, and a 24MP sensor that (assuming its the same as their other 24MP sensors) isn't that great. I have no idea why anyone would get this over a Sony a6000 unless it was remarkably cheap.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 5, 2015)

da_guy2 said:


> Oh well another M that's DOA.
> 
> No DPAF, optional ($250) EVF, and a 24MP sensor that (assuming its the same as their other 24MP sensors) isn't that great. I have no idea why anyone would get this over a Sony a6000 unless it was remarkably cheap.



You may have just been outed as a Sony fanboy. Canon doesn't have any 24 MP bodies yet. This is actually the highest res APS-C sensor Canon has ever produced, isn't it?

- A


----------



## lintoni (Feb 5, 2015)

da_guy2 said:


> Oh well another M that's DOA.
> 
> No DPAF, optional ($250) EVF, and a 24MP sensor that (assuming its the same as their other 24MP sensors) isn't that great. I have no idea why anyone would get this over a Sony a6000 unless it was remarkably cheap.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

Welllllllllll

The only nice surprise was that they kept the body nearly the same dimensions - just deeper. well done canon

4.2 fps was a bit of a let down (after rumors had it at 7fps).

New battery - so hopefully better battery life.

on DCI comments there's a comment that CMOS Hybrid III is 3.6 times faster than the M2 - so we'll have to wait and see how that all works out.

24Mp is a nice upgrade from the old 18Mp sensor.

But this all depends on what canon is charging for it.

the original was around 65,000 to 84,000 Yen depending on the package in Mid summer 2012 Yen's. the M2 was 65,000 Yen in Dec 2013 value.

but just for giggles so people know what they are dealing with, 70,000 Yen at the various times:

June 2012: 880 USD
Dec 2013: 675 USD
Now: 595 USD

People get hung up on the M price without taking into account that the US dollar at the time sucked some pretty giant balls at the time, and I'm sure canon USA wasn't about to eat the currency exchange.

so it's anyone's guess - heck, who knows if they are even going to bring it to NA even.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 5, 2015)

lintoni said:


> da_guy2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well another M that's DOA.
> ...



That's a bit hasty, Lintoni. Non-trolls (like me) think this is fairly DOA as well.

I want to be clear: the EOS M will continue to sell. I'm not doubting it as a commercial product, I'm just saying it doesn't interest me as a photographer. I don't have unreasonable expectations for Canon to deliver me a FF mirrorless rig with flawless AF and bags full of native glass.

I just want the following product: Integral EVF + DPAF + 2-3 higher quality _small_ EF-M lenses with USM. 
_
That is not a massive ask. 
_
Canon can absolutely do all of those things, but they either lack the dollars to offer the lenses or the nerve to threaten its DSLR offerings. Both of those constraints will soften over time, I am sure. But for this round, I will pass yet again on Canon's mirrorless offering.

- A


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > da_guy2 said:
> ...



DPAF and STM work better together, not to mention - why USM anyways? it's not as if the STM lenses dont' focus fast.

that would increase the body size - canon has stated all along, and especially in the last six months that they want to keep the size small or even smaller than what they have currently.


----------



## frugivore (Feb 5, 2015)

Does it have DPAF? If so, I will buy. If not, I won't buy it. Easy decision for me.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

frugivore said:


> Does it have DPAF? If so, I will buy. If not, I won't buy it. Easy decision for me.



Just curious - why?


----------



## frugivore (Feb 5, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> frugivore said:
> 
> 
> > Does it have DPAF? If so, I will buy. If not, I won't buy it. Easy decision for me.
> ...



I suppose my statement is odd without context. I need a camera that also does video with tracking. I have the original M for video, but I find it difficult to use for situations where I am moving with the camera or when my subject is moving. It needs to be a small body so my wife can use it at home with the kids as well. I was about to get the 70D, but postponed my purchase now that these rumors came out. I'm hoping that either the new M or the 760D have DPAF.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Going to depend on price, but it seems like it will work out well as a backup/light weight alternative for my 40D.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

> I'm hoping that either the new M or the 760D have DPAF.



It doesn't look they do- I see the Hybrid CMOS AF mentioned with all the specs. I think we would have heard by now but we can still be hopeful. 

Regarding price - yen vs dollar has fallen but I still suspect Canon to sell this at $799 or higher. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 5, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> DPAF and STM work better together, not to mention - why USM anyways? it's not as if the STM lenses dont' focus fast.



Short answer: I don't shoot video, and USM is faster to focus than STM. I miss more shots with STM, so I don't use it.

It's wonderful for some folks, don't get me wrong. It's just not for me.

- A


----------



## svenski (Feb 5, 2015)

Couldn't the lack of DPAF mean they use a non canon sensor such as a Sony sensor?


----------



## jolive3 (Feb 5, 2015)

I was reading the chrome translated version of digicame-info.com (where the specs surfaced) and the commenters aren't all that thrilled (though the translation makes them sound like Yoda ;D). So I ask: who is this camera for? Oh, and it seems that the hybrid vs dual pixel thing has to do with servo AF, DPAF can't do it for stills. Still think that M's death is imminent.


----------



## dadgummit (Feb 5, 2015)

I just don't get it. Why would canon spend the $$ to develop DPAF and not use it in their mirrorless camera? The old M has hybrid AF and it sucks even after the firmware upgrade, given the amount of effort canon has put into this system (or lack of) I do not expect the M3 to be much better. I was waiting for this announcement for a while now but I am going to look elsewhere. I really tried to stay loyal to Canon.........


----------



## Psyclone (Feb 5, 2015)

If the AF is faster and the touchscreen controls can be turned off, I'm in. It doesn't have to be perfect - it just needs to be an improvement over the M1.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

jolive3 said:


> I was reading the chrome translated version of digicame-info.com (where the specs surfaced) and the commenters aren't all that thrilled (though the translation makes them sound like Yoda ;D). So I ask: who is this camera for?


the casual user that isn't hooked on reading rumors about future releases.

The M/M2 sold well in Japan (and has continued to sell well). canon commented it was female and consumer purchases that were buying it up or showed more interest. Right now in Japan, the M kit is still the second most sold MILC camera body (the E-PL6 which is having a great sale on is #1) 

http://dslrphoto.com/dslr/space.php?do=jranking

just looking at the lenses can basically identify that the camera is geared to the population that pretty much doesn't follow CR/dpreview/rumor sites/etc.

which is fine. I'm not that interested in low end rebels either, but there is a place for them in canon's ecosystem.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

dadgummit said:


> I just don't get it. Why would canon spend the $$ to develop DPAF and not use it in their mirrorless camera?


DPAF is better for touch pull focus for video but not so great for AF for stills and also not so great for AI servo. the processors have to read through 20 million phase detect points on a DPAF sensor and determine focus or focus movement. much easier and quicker when there's only 39 of the little buggers.

also removing the DPAF wiring, extra switch and walls to split the PD in half, etc - makes sense would allow canon to increase the Mp to 24 from 20 without a loss of QE. the lower market seems to be MP driven so this isn't a bad idea from canon's perspective either.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 5, 2015)

jolive3 said:


> I was reading the chrome translated version of digicame-info.com (where the specs surfaced) and the commenters aren't all that thrilled (though the translation makes them sound like Yoda ;D). So I ask: who is this camera for? Oh, and it seems that the hybrid vs dual pixel thing has to do with servo AF, DPAF can't do it for stills. Still think that M's death is imminent.



We keep hearing that the M is about to die, and Neuro quoted some recent sales data that it's the #2 mirrorless seller in some markets.

For alllllllll the fanboys/trolls/spec-snobs/etc. -- and god knows there are a bunch of them in this market segment -- the bottom line is that the 'I want the best camera in this segment/style/price point' sort of people represent a very small part of the market. In other words, normal people who *don't* hang out in photography forums are buying EOS-M bodies. 

So to speak to its imminent demise is sheer madness. It just isn't industry leading on paper. It still takes terrific pictures, is well built, and though it requires an adaptor it has a massive ecosystem of lenses to use. EOS M is doing just fine -- it's just not heavily or sexily spec'd/designed/accessorized for enthusiast shooters.

Further, as we've tortured in this forum, the mirrorless market is still sorting itself out, between various camps of shooters with different needs. Some folks are all about mirrorless for *simplicity and size*, others use mirrorless to *easily get access to a better FF sensor* without having to buy new glass, and others yet want the *entire DSLR functionality/customizability/capabilities in a smaller package*. 

So, on one hand, Canon is wise to let that market sort itself out. Over that time, the EOS-M becomes a relatively modest investment where they can tinker, try things out, and get a feel for ergonomics of an ILC in such a small form factor. 

But on the other hand, Canon is *not* wise in leaving out enthusiast 'musts' (e.g. an EVF) or proprietary advantages that DSLRs have (e.g. DPAF). Whether that's born out of a desire to keep the cameras cheaper, simpler, or less of a threat to DSLR sales is uncertain, but Canon sure seems to be holding one-and-a-half hands behind its back unnecessarily in this market segment. They have all the tools need to dominate this market segment if they wanted to.

- A


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 5, 2015)

No DPAF is killer. Yet another generation of M that i'll skip.


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2015)

jolive3 said:


> ....
> 
> So I ask: who is this camera for?
> 
> ....



Good question. Provided it remains easy to adapt Canon EF/EF-S lenses to it, its appeal to people who already have Canon equipment and want it as a back-up or as a lightweight alternative for limited purposes seems clear enough. What I don't get is why it would appeal someone who isn't already in the Canon camp. It will probably cost more than many first rate mirrorless alternatives, some of which have built-in EVFs (before Christmas you could buy a new Sony a6000 for $450!), and all of which have a better array of available lenses that don't need adapters (esp. m43 for those who want as small/light as possible).


----------



## dcm (Feb 5, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> jolive3 said:
> 
> 
> > I was reading the chrome translated version of digicame-info.com (where the specs surfaced) and the commenters aren't all that thrilled (though the translation makes them sound like Yoda ;D). So I ask: who is this camera for? Oh, and it seems that the hybrid vs dual pixel thing has to do with servo AF, DPAF can't do it for stills. Still think that M's death is imminent.
> ...



Agreed. I think Canon is avoiding an M1/M10/M100 scenario this early in the market while it sorts out. It will be difficult to address the different market segments with a single mirrorless camera at a single price point in the future. The M3 looks interesting, but a somewhat different, complementary animal to my original M. I plan to preorder if available in the US since I already have the complete set of EF-M lenses. You never know, they could keep the M2 around for people that want the simpler/cheaper version in other places.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 5, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> also removing the DPAF wiring, extra switch and walls to split the PD in half, etc - makes sense would allow canon to increase the Mp to 24 from 20 without a loss of QE. the lower market seems to be MP driven so this isn't a bad idea from canon's perspective either.



This all but guarantees that Rebels will climb up to 24 MP as well, correct? 

- A


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> The M/M2 sold well in Japan (and has continued to sell well). canon commented it was female and consumer purchases that were buying it up or showed more interest. Right now in Japan, the M kit is still the second most sold MILC camera body (the E-PL6 which is having a great sale on is #1)



Perhaps, but I'm not sure what that tells us, inasmuch as Sony & Olympus sold far more MILCs in Japan last year than Canon did (Panasonic was about equal); they all offer far more models than Canon, resulting in fewer sales per model. 

http://www.sansmirror.com/newsviews/interpreting-data-reveals.html

For whatever any of that's worth.... None of it has any bearing on whether the m3 deserves to sell well, of course (which presumably is what matters to people reading this forum).


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

sdsr said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > The M/M2 sold well in Japan (and has continued to sell well). canon commented it was female and consumer purchases that were buying it up or showed more interest. Right now in Japan, the M kit is still the second most sold MILC camera body (the E-PL6 which is having a great sale on is #1)
> ...



except that overall for the entire year, canon finished as a company less than 1% under Panasonic.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > also removing the DPAF wiring, extra switch and walls to split the PD in half, etc - makes sense would allow canon to increase the Mp to 24 from 20 without a loss of QE. the lower market seems to be MP driven so this isn't a bad idea from canon's perspective either.
> ...



the 750/760D rebels are coming out with the same 24Mp sensor.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

sdsr said:


> jolive3 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



do you actually know how small this is? canon uses a 3:2 screen and with the M2 still came out as the small APS-C ILC out there.

and secondly. with the M2 - you can get the 11-22mm, 18-55, 55-200mm EF-M's all small, lightweight and good quality and the M2 for around 1200 bucks. around 1400 at release. how much will it cost to get the equivalent lenses in Sony? Fuji,etc? Sony and Fuji will be around 2.5K or more. Better quality? perhaps. but for the consumer or even just someone that wants something to take with them and not worry about - there are very few alternatives.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 5, 2015)

da_guy2 said:


> Oh well another M that's DOA.
> 
> No DPAF, optional ($250) EVF, and a 24MP sensor that (assuming its the same as their other 24MP sensors) isn't that great. I have no idea why anyone would get this over a Sony a6000 unless it was remarkably cheap.



It will also have to compete with the Samsung NX500, which apparently is a smaller consumer version of the NX1. Somehow I rather down that this new M3 will be able to compete against that in terms of specs.

This just confirms yet again what has been evident for the last few years, that Canon are way behind the curve, and they don't show any sign of catching up. Since this (and related cameras to be announced this week) are supposed to be the consumer cameras of 2015, we can expect Canon to continue being behind the curve and slipping further and further back at least into 2016.


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 6, 2015)

I am interested in seeing the EOS M line continue. However, I am not in the market for a new EOS-M. I bought mine because it was cheep. I was looking to buy the Sony 20mm pancake. I was hoping they would include it as a kit lens with a Nex5(something). They did not and it was two expensive.

So I bought a EOS M on fire sale with the 22mm for less than a Sony 20mm lens. I will buy a new EOS M when my current one dies. 

But it looks like the EOS M3 finally has the controls that the EOS M1 should have had. So at least they are moving in the right direction.

The control scheme of the original EOS M drove me crazy. I much prefer the controls on my Nex6. This new one looks like it will at least be more usable.


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 6, 2015)

Hmmm...not sure what to think of this. At the right price this looks like a nice _camera_ if the AF is improved. But it does not solve the _system_ complaints: lack of lenses and lack of various body options. (It helps the second point, but does not solve it.)

We'll see how it's priced and how well it sells.


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 6, 2015)

dtaylor said:


> We'll see how it's priced and how well it sells.



DPReview is quoting no North America release and 769.99 Euros ($881 USD). LOL no. It looks like a nice body but what is Canon thinking? Your budget is within striking distance of an A7 at that point.

Whoever is managing Canon's mirrorless division needs to be fired.


----------



## Woody (Feb 6, 2015)

Getting the EOS-M3 is a sure thing for me.


----------



## jrista (Feb 6, 2015)

Truly don't understand the lack of DPAF. The one single camera in Canon's new lineup that actually, literally NEEDED it didn't get it. Strange. Very strange.


Hybrid AF has never performed, which could very well relegate this to DOA. Especially compared to the alternatives.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 6, 2015)

Count to 3 with me:

1. No EVF built in
2. AF performance (most likely) still sub-par
3. € 769 body only
= DOA

Looking forward to picking one up, once firesale at 299 starts. Can't be long.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 6, 2015)

jrista said:


> Truly don't understand the lack of DPAF. The one single camera in Canon's new lineup that actually, literally NEEDED it didn't get it. Strange. Very strange.
> 
> 
> Hybrid AF has never performed, which could very well regulate this to DOA. Especially compared to the alternatives.


DOA
Totally agree. Nothing more to say.


----------



## noncho (Feb 6, 2015)

I like the size and I'm fine with the lack of EVF. 
BUT the price is not for that class camera.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 6, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Count to 3 with me:
> 
> 1. No EVF built in
> 2. AF performance (most likely) still sub-par
> ...



I would be all over that firesale! I would concern me to pickup a camera not available in my market though - I am in Canada. I bought the M, like most people, when prices dropped and the M2 was available through eBay via Japan. I opted to go with the M and wait for the M3 hoping the north american strategy would change but sadly no.

I think the M3 is a step in the right direction but I will need to think long and hard as to whether to continue to invest in this system (currently I have M, 22, 18-55, 11-22 and EF/EF-M adapter) or cut my losses and look elsewhere for a performer.


----------



## noncho (Feb 6, 2015)

Jamesy said:


> I think the M3 is a step in the right direction but I will need to think long and hard as to whether to continue to invest in this system (currently I have M, 22, 18-55, 11-22 and EF/EF-M adapter) or cut my losses and look elsewhere for a performer.



I have the same equipment and I'm in the same situation - again pricey body and no signs of incoming good lenses needed for the system...


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 6, 2015)

noncho said:


> I have the same equipment and I'm in the same situation - again pricey body and no signs of incoming good lenses needed for the system...



don't worry, prices will fall very quickly! 
I fully expect Canon to include M3 already in spring/summer 2015 cashback (starting June 1 or so) ... maybe even a body + EVF-DC1 kit ... possibly at € 599 
and come November 2015, Canon will be really, really desperate ... ;D 8) 

By then we will also know, how good Sony A7000 is and Samsung NX500 plus possibly other, additional options. 

Yes, I also prefer the M system since I've got some Canon EF/L/EF-S glass and RT speedlites and because I do like Canon UI, and only one post processing workflow. But ... only to a point!


----------



## bf (Feb 6, 2015)

I was also waiting for the firesale, even before its release!
The only inconvenience point is they don't sell it in US!

At least I like the new articulating LCD and having DIGIC 6 on-board.


----------



## vjlex (Feb 7, 2015)

Woody said:


> Getting the EOS-M3 is a sure thing for me.



I'm leaning towards this conclusion myself. It seems to have pretty much everything I want in a smaller second body. I've never had DPAF, so I can't miss it, and if it's just a system for helping you autofocus better, I'm not sure I understand what the big deal is.

On Yodobashi Camera website (electronics retail giant here in Japan), the M3 EVF kit is being advertised for ￥64,580 which includes tax. The body-only is advertised as ￥61,340. Basically less than $45 more for the one with the EVF. Is that some kind of misprint? It sounds great to me. It looks like its supposed to arrive at the end of March. However I may look for the EF adapter online from the States as here they seem to go for about ￥7000 and I'm sure I've seen it on US Amazon for closer to $45.

UPDATE: Well, looks like I'm a little more invested in EOS-M now- I just bought an EF lens adapter on Amazon Japan for less than $50 (used, but like new). Considering the amount of money it would take to find a trustworthy seller in the States or on eBay that also ships to Japan, I think I got a pretty good deal! Now when it comes, I can go to my local brick and mortar shop and try out my lenses before I buy.


----------



## crashpc (Feb 7, 2015)

I found this: 4,2FPS for 5 RAW files. WHHHUUUUT?
What are they smoking for 760 Euro?
Hope it is some kit price, and we´ll get something like 500€ for body only soon. otherwise it´s totally DOA.


----------



## noncho (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm shooting RAW+JPEG and that's probably 3 files buffer... Call me again when it's 300 Euro.


----------



## untenchicken (Feb 7, 2015)

shunsai said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > Getting the EOS-M3 is a sure thing for me.
> ...



Hi Shunsai,

I am also based in Japan, and I never understood why on earth people shop in Yodobashi\ Bicamera at all???
Their points system is an absolute rip off!! Just check the Amazon Japan prices, and you will see Yodo and Bic just add to that price and then pretend you gain something by offering you points with money you paid extra!!! (CFR. The prices you mentioned for the eos m3 and eos m3 plus finder set....)
Take my advice and just stick to Amazon in Japan!!!!!! 

Cheers!


----------



## NorbR (Feb 7, 2015)

Well DOA or not, I'm still pretty set on picking one up when it arrives. I'll see where the prices settle in Switzerland, and hopefully there will be an option to buy the body only. But I like my current M as a companion camera for travel and hiking, and I'm sure I'll like the M3 even more, with the improved ergonomics, the tilty screen and the EC dial in particular.

And reading through the list of specs I notice that it includes focus peaking. This is quite nice. I've never tried Canon's implementation, does anyone have experience with it? If it works well I look forward to even more fun with old manual lenses.


----------



## bf (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.jp/Canon-%E3%83%9F%E3%83%A9%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AC%E3%82%B9%E4%B8%80%E7%9C%BC%E3%82%AB%E3%83%A1%E3%83%A9-%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF-EVF%E3%82%AD%E3%83%83%E3%83%88-EOSM3BK-BODYEVFK/dp/B00T90FB8I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423321030&sr=8-1&keywords=eos+m3

Looking at Amazon.JP it seems the EVF ads only 3000 JPY or $25 to the kit! The body+EVF or Body+EVF+55-200 (if you get rid of 18-55) would be great for me. Just I need a firesale on the US!


----------



## vjlex (Feb 7, 2015)

untenchicken said:


> shunsai said:
> 
> 
> > Woody said:
> ...



hi untenchicken,

Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't actually buy anything from Yodobashi. I realized years ago that their point system was just an elaborate marketing scam. I only mentioned them because the little camera store I buy my gear from doesn't have any information about it online yet. I just used Yodobashi as a point of reference. The place I buy it from will definitely be cheaper. Thanks though. I'll keep an eye on Amazon to see if it beats the store I usually buy at.


----------



## untenchicken (Feb 8, 2015)

shunsai said:


> untenchicken said:
> 
> 
> > shunsai said:
> ...




Hi Shunsai,

So I guess it was only me that was tricked the first half year 
Anyways glad you are aware, and lucky us for having this pretty little camera at our disposal for quite an interesting price I seem to gather (especially the kit with the evf!!) Might just be seduced to add it to my collection!

And by the way, and again, at the risk of telling you something you already know :-[ the best deals especially for second hand gear can be found in Shinjuku at mapcamera!!!!! Those guys have taken millions and millions of my hard earned Yen over the last few years!

Take care and don't eat too many of those Fukushima peaches 8)


----------



## vjlex (Feb 8, 2015)

untenchicken said:


> Hi Shunsai,
> 
> So I guess it was only me that was tricked the first half year
> Anyways glad you are aware, and lucky us for having this pretty little camera at our disposal for quite an interesting price I seem to gather (especially the kit with the evf!!) Might just be seduced to add it to my collection!
> ...



Haha, nope you're not the only one. I think I was shopping there for at least a good 2 or 3 years before I finally discovered Den Den Town (I'm in Osaka).

Funny you should mention Map Camera- I've bought a lot of my lenses from them too. I buy from them online from the site J-camera.net. It's pretty good for finding stuff at the best prices.

Yeah, I hope we get some sample images and reviews of the M3 soon, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to get it at this point. It's just a question of whether it's the first day or a few weeks after. Never been a fan of early adopting, but the EF lens adapter I ordered on Amazon yesterday just arrived. Gotta get something to put it on! ;D


----------



## slvrscoobie (Feb 9, 2015)

This is making my trip to Italy this fall look more and more appealing


----------



## vjlex (Feb 10, 2015)

I think I'm most looking forward to using this for my macro photography. The tilt screen is what I've been hoping for. The macros I can get with my 100L and 5D2 are great, but stooping down low and looking through a viewfinder, or even at times a dim live view, have been problematic.


----------



## bodwigg (Mar 9, 2015)

User Guide: http://eos-m.net/camera/eos-m3-user-guide-available-for-download/

I can't find any option for Back Button Focus on the M3. Or did I miss something in the user guide?

Found it: You can change the [ * ] button to lock focus.


----------



## dcm (Mar 10, 2015)

bodwigg said:


> User Guide: http://eos-m.net/camera/eos-m3-user-guide-available-for-download/
> 
> I can't find any option for Back Button Focus on the M3. Or did I miss something in the user guide?
> 
> Found it: You can change the [ * ] button to lock focus.



Looks like you have a few new choices for button settings on page 89, including the movie button.


----------

